# Internet veikala atbalsts >  TUmbas

## macha90

Taas tumbas kuras maksaa 98 LS lielaas 3 kanaalu ar 2 lielajiem 15" skaljrunjiem! CIk lielai telpai ar vinjaam pietiek?

----------


## GuntisK

macha90 arī lūko uz tām tumbām?Jautājums no manis-cik vajag viņam vatu pastūzi lai viņas riiktīgi bumbotu.

----------


## macha90

Mnjaa es arii luukojos uz taam tumbaam!  ::  Tur tjip raxtiits ka 700W max - tad kaukaadi 400 - 500 W nominaalaa buus!

----------

